# bloody snow!



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Who else had problems with the snow, I went out to do a break down recovery yday afternoon took me an hour to get bak to the work shop then everything went to shit loadsa ppl crashed and got stuck,

My work is at the bottom of a steep dip so I spent 4 hours diggn ppl out and pushn cars before realising I wasn't gna get home and stayed at someones house near where I work.

More importantly will the fed ex man be able to get me my 15kgs of protien from up north!


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

I havent had snow down here in Bournemouth, but the 'ice rain' (as South West Trains like to call it) was causing havoc with the trains yesterday and just really conspiring to give me a shit day! I work in Southampton, and a few guys here in our office had to sleep in the office overnight last night as they couldnt drive back to Basingstoke due to general traffic chaos.

It makes me laugh that we get a little bit of snow/ ice and the whole transport system shuts down in this country, I have never experienced this while living in France! The TGV trains over there have to be tested to work in temperatures as low as -25C, and there are never any delays when there is snow there! There is never any problems with the roads either. The same applies to Holland as well from personal experience!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I love the snow. I fill me wagon up with grub and set off and enjoy the scenery and the calamity. I've was around Lincolnshire yesterday. Lots of snow. I like driving in heavy snow it me on me toes. I wouldn't fancy doing breakdowns though that sounds shite.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

we dont get anuf weather like this to justify spending the money on preparing for it, how ever if are grit money hadnt been spent on duck houses and bell towers and the useless twats hu think the best way to drive in the snow is stick it in 1st and do 7000rpm everywhere wud get off the road, most of us wud still b able to get around!


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

agree with james, take the ppl off the roads who cant drive and it with help loads. but when its icey and drvinging up and down hills it sucks big time.

drove past fleet services last night at 1am, and there was a stretch of motorway with loads of snow, and had to slow to 30mph, apart from that its been fine.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

james8 said:


> More importantly will the fed ex man be able to get me my 15kgs of protien from up north!


Well????????


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nope not yet, prob will come this afternoon the main roads rnt to bad now.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Just tracked it for you - heres the notes on the account

22/12/2009 15:15 Delivery Delayed -Weather Prob SLOUGH 1

04:11 Items Tracked Slough 1

21/12/2009 19:50 Items Tracked Parkhouse Central Hub 1

15:49 Items Tracked Liverpool 1

14:32 Consignment data received Liverpool

Ive just phoned them and asked them to redeliver today


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers mate, to be fair they would of really struggled to get outa slough last few days. I'm gna be a fat boy by the end of this xmas!


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

LOL. If I thought it was bad in Reading the week before Christmas when we had 5 inches of snow, the 8 inches of snow we have had in about 3 hours tonight has made that seem like a sprinkling!!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Not looking forward to land at Heathrow tomorrow (thursday) I get this die hard-ish idea in my head, not a good thing.

Can't wait to be back though. Gotta get meself sum wellies...


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

The snow is doing my head in, aint shifted for about 2 weeks


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

We got just over 6 inches last night and it's still coming down hard, not been that much of an issue as yet since I'm working from home, only thing is with my gym being in the garage it's just so damn cold training out there, also went to my mates new setup on his farm and it was in a BARN.. I shit you not, not heated, nothing... Still; tractor tyres, sledgehammers chains and all sorts to play with as well as a nice setup of bags, just don't think it's the place to go in the snow!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Damn it, hasnt snowed enough in London to make any real effect of getting into work, the trains have been delayed, not cancelled.

Maybe tonight itll snow a lot more so we can have a day off tomorrow.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

my boss rang and said he wastn going in today so i thought....hmm im not either then for half ur pay! so i ran 3 miles to a sorting office to pik up a package snows a foot deep here was hard work but good.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

We have had to cancel out classes tonight as we cant get off the drive. The snow is up to the car door. Its crazy!! Sorry to all the chaps that will miss out on their 3 classes tonight, we are really hoping the trains will be running and the roads may be a bit clearer tomorrow.

:growl:


----------



## bonusbatter (Aug 20, 2009)

tell me about it!

today i was walking to the shops and some slush got in my shoe and made my foot wet


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Mandirigma said:


> Damn it, hasnt snowed enough in London to make any real effect of getting into work, the trains have been delayed, not cancelled.
> 
> Maybe tonight itll snow a lot more so we can have a day off tomorrow.


Whaaaa? Everybody's talking about 30cm of snow - my sister called me all joyful to say they were going home earlier, at 3 and doesn't think they'll be going to the office tomorrow.

Things just got worse, as 3 airports have been closed, and only one runway at Heathrow is open... please don't ground my flight, please don't ground my flight!


----------

